# More snakes!



## orionmystery (Nov 2, 2013)

Common Wolf Snake (Lycodon capucinus)



Common Wolf Snake (Lycodon capucinus) IMG_2530 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Common Wolf Snake (Lycodon capucinus) IMG_2525 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Common Wolf Snake (Lycodon capucinus) IMG_2518 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Oriental Whip Snake (Ahaetulla prasina)



Oriental Whip Snake (Ahaetulla prasina) IMG_2480 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Oriental Whip Snake (Ahaetulla prasina) IMG_2478 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Oriental Whip Snake (Ahaetulla prasina) IMG_2475 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More snakes: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## cbarnard7 (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome, Kurt!


----------



## John_Olexa (Nov 2, 2013)

Well done!!! The eyes on the Oriental Whip Snake are something else!


----------



## Braineack (Nov 2, 2013)

How are these lit?


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 2, 2013)

LOVE the first photo of the oriental whip snake.  Nicely captured!

Jake


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 3, 2013)

cbarnard7 said:


> Awesome, Kurt!



Thanks, cbarnard7!



John_Olexa said:


> Well done!!! The eyes on the Oriental Whip Snake are something else!



Thank you, John!



Braineack said:


> How are these lit?



40D, 60mm F2, 270EX and DIY Diffuser. No pic of my rig yet but it looks something like this: 

Melvyn's Macro Rig | Up Close with Nature




D-B-J said:


> LOVE the first photo of the oriental whip snake.  Nicely captured!
> 
> Jake



Thanks, Jake.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice images as usual, Kurt. Good work sir.

I was about to ask about your lighting setup as well. Very pleasent.


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 3, 2013)

TheFantasticG said:


> Nice images as usual, Kurt. Good work sir.
> 
> I was about to ask about your lighting setup as well. Very pleasent.



Thanks. Similar to Melvyn's Rig but with longer/bigger top bounce card and lower diffusion layer, longer too.


----------



## Dracaena (Nov 3, 2013)

I love the Ahaetulla! Nice work


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 3, 2013)

Dracaena said:


> I love the Ahaetulla! Nice work



Thank you!


----------



## sjaycarter22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 18, 2013)

sjaycarter22 said:


> Awesome!!



Thanks, sjaycarter22!


----------

